# FTHLS Cosmopolitan



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This is Cosmo, our herd queen/matriarch. She's a great doe and has given us lots of nice kids. Cosmo had a solid red doe this spring who was a little tiny thing at birth. We sold her as a bottle kid and left the other 2 kids on. That red doeling was shown 2 weeks ago at a fair and beat both of our doelings, Liberty and Dazzle.  She is a CHUNK! 

Cosmo is bred to Mr. Rich for early December kids!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, I can't believe how long she is! I bet she carries those kids well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She carries them pretty well... She could barely walk earlier this year during month 5 as her kids get SO big. She had triplets this year. A 10lb buck, a 11lb buck and a 6lb doe! 

This picture was taken 3 weeks before the kidded this year...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Another long, big bodied deep doe at Crossroads. Can hardly wait for what she & Mr Rich produce!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I can't wait either Nancy! I'm hoping she'll have color with Rich. She popped out 2 traditionals bred to our paint buck!  So maybe she'll have color bred to a traditional buck!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She does get big.....I remember a pic you posted on here where she was dragging her belly threw the snow......thought for sure she would have 5 or 6 
I absolutely adore her and love seeing pics of her.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, as you know Jessica she's your doe Diamonds mom...  Diamonds always looked more like Cosmo than her sister Ruby. She's also super long. 

Cosmo is also Dazzle's grandma. This is Dazzle. Nobody has seen Dazzle before...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes  that's why I was so excited to get her not just for her color but cause of her mom......PS no heat from diamond yet  and doing great


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That's GREAT!! I've been hoping!


----------

